# NBA Free Agents 07



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

According to ESPN, here is the list of FA for 07.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2654216


Going through this list, these are the players I think we need.

Matt Carrol (u)
G. Wallace (u)
Nocioni (r)
PJ Brown (u)
Varejao (r)
Diop (u)
Stackhouse (u)
Najera (u)
Blake (u) (I know we have Calderon and Ford, but I say trade Ford and pick up Blake .... hahaha, ok maybe not )
Jasikevicius (r) (would be an amazing 3rd PG if you ask me, we would have hands down the best PG rotation in the league, he could come cheap too cuz he's warming the bench for GS but dude def can play)
Matt Barnes (u)
Chuck Hayes (r)
Bonzi Wells (u)
James Singleton (r)
Quinton Ross (u)
Mihm? (u)
Smush Parker (u)
Luke Walton (u)
Jason Kapono (u)
James Posey (u)
Devin Brown (u)
Darko (r)
Grant Hill (u), if he does not retire and signs for a smaller contract, I have no problem picking him up. With our depth, even if he starts, he won't be playing that much. Would be a great spark and scorer... don't see it hapening though.
Kurt Thomas (u)
Magloire (u)
Oberto (r)
Lewis (u)
Mo Pete (u)



Out of that list, I want Kapono or Barnes or Devin Brown or Luke Walton or Najera, what are the odds we can get Nejara?
I mean, I'd love to have nocioni or sideshow bob but I don't think that will realistically happend. I think they will stay with their current teams.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Barnes really intrigues me at the moment...he can shoot the 3 and has played anywhere from the 2-4 for Nellie and defends well...but then again, its under Nellie's system and with that style of play, i wonder how it will translate to a more structured style...right now i see him as a poor man's Marion who you can add to any team and will contribute right away with his sort of freelance type of game...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I forgot about Bonzi. He can rebound and score and is athletic. Has a slasher game.

Perhaps he will be to us next year what Jones was supposed to do for us?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I forgot about Bonzi. He can rebound and score and is athletic. Has a slasher game.
> 
> Perhaps he will be to us next year what Jones was supposed to do for us?


Hell no. Bonzi is out of his mind.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nocioni would be real nice here. Still uncertain on what Chicago is going to do with him though...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

PJ Brown & Stackhiouse in out Rasho & Peterson.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd rather just have mo pete back. That list stinks, only a couple of decent guys who are probably out of our range.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Stackhouse over Peterson, comes from winning club & has played a ton in the post season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I like Barnes. He's like Tayshaun-lite.

That said I'm hoping BC gets some suprise free agents on the cheap. I know they're not NBA veterans but I'm hoping he sees a gem in the D-league (Dijon Thompson, Darius Rice, Ndudi Ebi, Julius Hodge) or young Korolev out of Russia. Is Victor Khryapa have a contract for next year? Now you'll say that these guys aren't going to be difference makers on our team next year but I think our rotation is already set and we should use free agency to acquire developmental players, since we don't have a draft pick.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Nocioni would be real nice here. Still uncertain on what Chicago is going to do with him though...


I don't think we can afford him, but needless to say he would be a great fit.



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> PJ Brown & Stackhiouse in out Rasho & Peterson.


Stackhouse is a mercenary who wants to get a ring. Don't expect him to come to Toronto.



SkywalkerAC said:


> I like Barnes. He's like Tayshaun-lite.


Barnes is okay. A little like Chuck Hayes and James Singleton, other guys I think BC will look at.



> That said I'm hoping BC gets some suprise free agents on the cheap. I know they're not NBA veterans but I'm hoping he sees a gem in the D-league (Dijon Thompson, Darius Rice, Ndudi Ebi, Julius Hodge) or young Korolev out of Russia. Is Victor Khryapa have a contract for next year? Now you'll say that these guys aren't going to be difference makers on our team next year but I think our rotation is already set and we should use free agency to acquire developmental players, since we don't have a draft pick.


Khryapa is a good player but he is still under contract.

Wouldn't mind giving Hodge a gander but I think the Nuggets still own his rights.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I'll take Grant Hill and who knows how vets now feel like playing for TO after our solid season.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I think that Luke Walton would be great at the SF position for the Raptors, just a matter of how much the Lakers are willing to pay him, or if they are going to rebuild the team to fit Kobe's wishes.

Oh, and no way that Nelson lets Barnes out of Golden State.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Bonzi Wells is finished goods, Luke Walton, Grant Hill, Matt Barnes, Micheal Pieutrus,G. Wallace,
Nocioni, kapono, Posey
these are the guys that should be looked at the rest dont fit the need, no need for a C b/c Bargs will start rasho will back up or if he is traded Hump will back up.
PG I hope not love our currenr duo but B.C may get a good offer to add a solid player for Jose & say Rasho's soon to be expiring contract.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd like to get Delfino from the Pistons, I think he's RFA next year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm really not seeing much out there. I don't see any of these free agents getting major minutes with us so why not get sign the best prospect out there and get him on our development program, for next to nothing?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Realistically, I can see us just loading up with some additional depth/role players.

Perhaps a real hustler like Singleton, a stopper like Ross...guys like them. All in all, figures to be a pretty uneventful off-season.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

osman said:


> I'd like to get Delfino from the Pistons, I think he's RFA next year.



Wow I got what I wanted..lol a rarity,


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

osman said:


> Wow I got what I wanted..lol a rarity,


Ha Good Call My Man!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

osman said:


> I'd like to get Delfino from the Pistons, I think he's RFA next year.


Quick, what lottery numbers should I play?

Good call guy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I still dont see how much of a help is delfino. He is not a legitimate starter material IMO and we have more than enough bench players IMO.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ don't worry, the offseason has just begun
I'm sure BC is working on some bigger moves

but Delfino isn't just some bench player, he gives us a some size and athletism in the backcourt...something we are seriously lacking in. I still don't know if he's any good, but he's a low a low cost attempt by BC to plug a hole on our team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Mo is better than him and Mo is as athletic and he is taller. That's how I guess I am making the comparison. If mo is on his way out and fino in, I just don't get it.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

^^^^ Dee-Zy I doubt Delfino will be in the Raps uniform come Oct time bro. BC prob made this trade for a possible multi player trade to acquire somebody else, who knows. I doubt hes the replacement we chose over Mo.Pete and the answers to our SG/SF problem. If anything Delfino could be the "insurance" pick-up, just say if Mo.pete picks to go elsewhere.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually think Delfino is more athletic. I watched him play a few times this year and he seems like a guy that has a lot of potential but couldn't get playing time.

Regardless, even if he isn't as good as Mopete Delfino makes way less money and his contract expires after this year. It is not like we gave up much to acquire him, I don't see what's not to like about this trade. Like the guy above me said, at the very least BC could use Delfino as a part of another trade later this summer.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

the original list missed Travis Outlaw, who i believe is a free agent. Long, uber-athletic, and played out of his mind in the last part of the season. I'd love to pick him up to complement the skill players on our team.

Consider him like a SF version of Keon Clark (when he played for us)


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

raps should try to get petrus and gerald wallace....defensive minded 3s


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

martymar said:


> raps should try to get petrus and gerald wallace....defensive minded 3s


Pietrus is short for a 3, and wallace isn't coming for MLE money. He'll get 8+M a year.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't think that its a given that if Delfino is in, then MoPete is out or vice versa

I still think BC would like to keep Mo (as a last option if nothing bigger can be done), but it would probably involve dealing Joey and Dixon.

Mo had an off year, and might be the most afforable option


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

cram said:


> Pietrus is short for a 3, and wallace isn't coming for MLE money. He'll get 8+M a year.


he is 6'6" -6'7"and has played 3s with GS...do you even know what your talking about about being 2 short to play 3s....well obviously if raps were to go after Wallace it would involve a sign and trade with the bobcats


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

martymar said:


> he is 6'6" -6'7"and has played 3s with GS...do you even know what your talking about about being 2 short to play 3s


he;s an inch shorter than mo pete. Fine on some teams, but we need LENGTH and rebounding at that position.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

martymar said:


> he is 6'6" -6'7"and has played 3s with GS...*do you even know what your talking about* about being 2 short to play 3s....well obviously if raps were to go after Wallace it would involve a sign and trade with the bobcats



do you? gs played 2 ones, 2 twos and a three as a starting 5, they are very small. I don't necessarily agree that he is 'too' short for the 3, but he is def undersized. He somewhat makes it up with his athletecism, but nowadays, sf are more 6'8" than 6'7", nm 6'6".

whenever stack plays the 3 in dallas, it is a small line up.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Pietrus is 6-6 with fairly long arms and has good lateral quickness. His size should be good enough to contend with the majority of the SF's out there because of his athleticism. Of course, don't expect him to be able to guard Lebron or Melo down in the box.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

cram said:


> he;s an inch shorter than mo pete. Fine on some teams, but we need LENGTH and rebounding at that position.


we need atheticism in that position, if we needed rebounding then just keep garbajosa since he is 6'9"


----------



## Immortal Technique (Apr 1, 2007)

Whatever you do leave Moore alone.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Immortal Technique said:


> Whatever you do leave Moore alone.


Well, there goes my offseason wishlist...


----------

